# Land for Lease: Elbert and Lincoln Counties



## QSVC (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a few tracts for lease, 3 in Lincoln County and 1 in Elbert County. I have maps etc. for those interested. Please PM me, preferrably with a phone number and e-mail and I will respond this week.

Elbert County: 110 acres at $8.50/Acre or $935.00 total

Lincoln County:

1. 127 acres of planted pine @ $10/acre or $1,016.00 total

2. 211 acres @ $10/acre or $2,110 total

3. 235 acres @ $10/acre or $2,350 total

Please note before inquiring further:

The 235/211 acres in Lincoln county are clear cut and replanted (about knee-high now, will be breast height with in the year). They have creeks and accompanying hardwood drains that act as deer corridors as they are surrounded by timbered properties. 

The 127 acres is fairly thick.

The 110 acre Elbert County property has a blown culvert in a creek preventing vehicle access to the far 1/4 of the property. The cost of fixing this v. the lease price means it will have to stay that way.

Thank you in advance for any and all interest!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pm*

PM sent on Elbert tract


----------



## Soybean (Mar 2, 2010)

pm also sent about elbert county tract.


----------



## walters (Mar 2, 2010)

*pm sent*

pm sent on elberton tract, if it is taken i might would be intrested in small tract in lincoln co


----------



## jester (Mar 2, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## WSB (Mar 8, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## pastorronnie (Mar 8, 2010)

I am intrested please e-mail info all tracks to pastorronnie@comcast.net
Thanks pastorronnie


----------



## staceylan (Mar 17, 2010)

PM sent on Elbert Tract.


----------

